# Sig Legion



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Tell me why I should purchase a Sig 229 Legion, other than I handled one an really liked it?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You answered your own question.........


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

You haven't handled a Glock 19 or 17 yet? try the glock too!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The SIG-Sauer P229 is one of my favorite handguns, probably my favorite all-metal DA/SA pistol, and I like the Beretta 92FS a lot, so that is saying something.

The Legion P229 has some very nice features compared to the regular P229 and some I don't like as much. Some have complained about rapid wear of the finish on Legions. I do not like the miniaturized decocker and slide catch levers that come on the DA/SA Legions. They are harder to use and the regular sized ones are really not obtrusive. I also don't care for the beavertail. The beavertail is attenuated compared to that of the Elite series, but it is still unnecessary IMO. The tang on the regular P229 is plenty big enough to protect the hand from hammer or slide bite and control recoil. The Legion beavertail might look nice, but adds weight, length, and "snagability" and really doesn't add anything in return.

On the other hand, the P226 and 229 Legion DA/SA has very nice trigger action with short reset trigger sear and a Grayguns P-SAIT trigger which is probably nicer for most shooters than either the stock P series trigger or the SIG reduced reach trigger. The internals are phosphate-coated. The X Ray sights are nicer than the stock SIGLITE night sights and I prefer the G10 grips to both the stock P series grips or the E2 grip. The relief on the frame at the rear of the trigger guard is nice but I'm not sure how much it affects my grip. Likewise, the cocking serrations on the front of the slide, additional checkering on the front and undersurface of the trigger guard, and on the front strap, probably benefit some shooters.

Of course, many of the Legion features such as SRT kit, P-SAIT trigger, X Ray sights, and G10 grips can be added to any P229 that does not have them already.

But if you feel the additional features that are unique to the Legion add value for you, by all means go for it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sorry but I just don't like that long creepy DA trigger on Sig's and Berettas. I like a single action trigger like a 1911 and my glocks. jmo


----------



## rst1121 (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking to get the P229 Legion. Prices seem to be all over the place. What are people paying for them? 

Hopefully we can talk about prices here? I'm new so if it's not permitted, please disregard.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Saw one locally for 1180.00


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

From what I have seen around $1200 seems to be the going price. If you can get one cheaper, you are probably doing well.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

great gun..and the legion series has the best trigger(non customized) on the market

I am very accurate with CZs and sigs due to the slide/frame set up

love the legion series so far--hate the cheap give aways though--shame on Sig for that


----------

